# my 1st deer



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

heres a pic of a deer i shot this year biggest so far and i mounted him myself!


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

here they r


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

That's a fine buck and a good DIY mount. Nice job!


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

r.rase78 said:


> heres a pic of a deer i shot this year biggest so far and i mounted him myself!



Nice all the way around!!

Great job hunting, great job mounting!


----------



## hunt city bucks (Oct 13, 2010)

Very nice for a first time!


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice job,they will get easier now.


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks for the feed back just finished a squirrel wiil have pics when its dry. im startin to luv this taxidermy its a fun hobby but expensive.


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

process of mounting squirrel.


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks vog heres a few squirrels that are done and a ****


----------



## Soil Sample (Aug 8, 2011)

You seem to be a natural.


----------



## coldskins (Sep 26, 2011)

you are right it is fun and expensive I did the same as you last year with a buck and i think i could have had it done for about what i paid in materials but have pleanty left over to do many more nice work


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice indeed! I've followed your progress with most of your "firsts" and you have a bright future in this profession. Your enthusiasm should be a reminder to all of us that having fun at taxidermy is a very big reason why we do it.


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

thx for all the feedback guys i am selftaught with the help of sum dvds. have just been havin fun with it and takin my time with every project. have been doin some huntin and trappin so i have alot of projects lining up. just started an early firearm doe shoulder mount. and got a bunch of squirrels gray and blacks to work on. got my taxi permit but am not ready to take on any work for a while there is so much more to learn. i want to get familiar with all the different tecniques. its amazing how much money i spent but am pretty well stocked up on lots of diff. materials and have alot of tools of the trade. theres a few big items i want.


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

I like those squirrel mounts. They look really nice!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

You should consider joining the Michigan Taxidermist Association. It is for everyone from beginners to seasoned professionals. Great way to meet the most hlpful people in the industry.


----------

